# Phenobarbital bottle



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I'm not sure if this is the place to ask but I have a brown one gallon Phenobarbital bottle with the label still intact.  My husband is making me sell some of my collection that's apparently taking up all our space.  I've tried to look but I can't find what this bottle would be worth.  One thing I told my husband was that I didn't want to just give them away.

 But I can't find out what it would be worth.  Does anyone know or know of a website I could go to, is there an ask so and so website out there?  Any help would be so much appreciated.  

 There are no chips or cracks in it.


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2009)

WELL THIS BOTTLE IS PROBABLY FROM THE 40S -60S AND JUST AIN'T WORTH A LOT BOTTLE WISE. TOO NEW.WISH I HAD BETTER NEWS! MAY BE SOME ONE WILL PROVE ME WRONG. I HOPE SO FOR YOUR SAKE! JAMIE[&:]


----------

